# Performance Blue Focus ST vs Bouncer's 22



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, got a few write ups coming up soon stay tuned. This one belongs to a friend of mine.

Purchased very recently it was need a little bit of tlc to bring the paint back to life. Simple 1 step polish, glaze and a wax.

It was also my first chance to use Bouncer's 22, a wax i've been wanting to try for some time. More on the superb 22' later.

Pretty straight forward write up guys, the weather was easily the hottest day of the year, topping 28-30 degrees so my apologies about the lack of during shots, was having major issues with the heat even indoors.

Car on arrival...
































































As you can see some serious swirls and hologramming but nothing crazy. Always found the paint quite easy to work on on the Fords so was hopping for more of the same on this ST.

Wheels not too bad after a recent refurb just some general brake dust. Plastics pretty poor in need of some life and don't get me started on the exhaust. Easily the worst i've seen or had to work on.




































































































Enough boring befores! Todays choice of beast...










Wheels cleaned with Smart Wheels (got something a little different for the next detail) used with the ever fantastic Ez Brush, easily still the best on the market for me, G101 on the tyres and some Wolf's De-Ironizer to finish.

On the De-Irornizer, (doesn't show well here, wheels were refurbed very recently) it's a good product but I just need it to work that bit quicker. I'm in need of some more so i'm definitely going to give IronX a little try for comparison.




























All nice and clean ready for de-ironizer...














































As I mentioned earlier, minimal contamination after recent refurb.

Time to break the foam out, murder in the heat as you know. Bare in mind this was still 9am ish the heat was crazy.



















Good hose off too remove all loose dirt, car wasn't actually that bad. Washed with my new favourite shampoo and Raceglaze sponge. I do enjoy using mitt and a sponge,my own car is still looking superb after being washed with said sponge. Correct technique counts for a lot.










To be honest it's not something i'd use on general details, it's more a boutique shampoo for looking after well protected finishes, like C1 on mine or boutique waxed finishes.

Almost seems a waste to use it on a car getting a full detail just my opinion. It's the best shampoo i've used to date and replaced BTMB as my maintenance shampoo.

Next up G101 and my lovely Swissvax brush around the car, taking care to get everywhere deep cleaned. Shame you need to tape the plastic up to stop the splitting. It's just so soft and feels great to use.





































Rolled inside well out the sun. Time for some more decontamination!










De-tarred with the ever present Autosmart Tardis (It nevers fails) and an MF app (so much better than a cloth).























































Outside for another snowfoam and back in for some claying. Diluted Demon Shine and BH soft clay. Been a great combo for me recently and only Zaino Z16 imo is a better clay, at nearly double the price it should be! 










Very little contamination down the sides after a double hit with Tardis...










The roof, boot and bonnet on the other hand...










Notice the lack of tar? Yeah me too...

De-ironizer all round, outside, washed, inside, died and taped up! I think I was losing a stone a minute in the heat by this point.

Onto the polishing...

My nice new 3M machine to use, been looking for a new rotary for a while now and at £140 brand new with a 3M backing plate I had to snap it up! My older backing plate in shot, 3M plate late in being delivered. 



















I had used the machine quite a few times in th past and always preferred the Millwaukee due to the lightness of the 3M. Now i've used it more I have to say the 3M is brilliant. It's such a good rotary even as a first rotary. Very light, great speeds and brilliant ergonomics.

In this case I trialled a few polishes but the heat was just ruining everything, eventually settled on 3M EF and 3M Yellow pad.

Refined using Britemax Blackmax on a 3M Blue as always. 

PDG readings showing a lot of paintwork all round the car, plenty of paint on the car, not all of it good.

Owner made aware afterward and we discussed that it's not a new car and some of the work isn't bad just a shame to see quite a bit of it.

After 1 hit with EF... Excuse the lack of DIY sungun (i'm a retard and didn't charge it)




























Only some deeper RDS remain, some shown in the afters. Apologies about the lack of 50/50's.

Plastics and rubbers: AF revive. Still the pick of the bunch outside the nano sealants

Tyres: Megs Endurance. Again super, still one of the best on the market.

Exhaust: Autosol and wirewool struggled against this carbon build up. Dremel needed in the future!

Glass: AF Crystal and waffle MF. The only product that hasn't impressed from the AF range and i'll probably look elsewhere for my next cleaner.

Onto LSP.



















Now a few words about this wax. I was lucky enough to pick up a pot of Bouncer's 22 recently and came actually the day before this detail. I hadn't heard everything about it but the wax itself really appealed to me. I know Jay being the type of guy he is would want it to have everything and be a little different.

You really get that personal feeling of it. I'd even say it feels like no other wax i've used. First up the smell, superb citrus smell, no nasty solvent afterwards just a nice honest smell. Texture? Soft, smooth, zero graininess and probably one of the oiliest i've ever used. Right up my street.

It was such a pleasure to use, 1 swipe could easily do a full bonnet and more, even in this heat where a panel a time was enough it came off with minimal effort, short pile MF recommended. Follow the rule of 2 panels at most at a time and you'll be fine. Anymore and like 95% of waxes it'll be a bit tougher to remove.

The finish? Well i'll let the picture do the talking on that, I do believe the oilyness of the wax added something to the finish. Something I want in a wax.





































Sorry about the picture quality. Next write up will be better.

Z6 wipe down as always, I love the stuff, never ever fails to impress me on any colour. Need more!










Some outside shots...






















































































































Thanks for taking the time out to have a look guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Gally


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Great write up, fantastic work as ever.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks chaps. I feel well out of practice with the write ups! Hopefully no obvious mistakes in there!


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great finish !! Love that colour . £140 for the 3m rotary . Where did you get it ? 

Cheers fin


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up Gally, very interesting! I love the thought of Bouncers 22, my problem is that i buy these LSP's, use them once and then swap them for something else!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice one :thumb:
So tempted by bouncers....


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a stunning finish.. One of the best I've ever seen on PB, anywhere!!

Think I might delete my pictures of my old PB ST, that puts my efforts to shame


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a gorgeous finish you have achieved there, You've done a great grand job, welldone.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looking good becksy..


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Great job - that wax looks amazing. Say you're looking for a new glass cleaner - I'm getting on really well with AutoBrite's Crystal (and their ClearVue polish).


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Great write up Gally, very interesting! I love the thought of Bouncers 22, my problem is that i buy these LSP's, use them once and then swap them for something else!


Indeed mate. My car hasn't been waxed in nearly a year due to C1. I do miss it sometimes but wax pots last so long. Bouncer's is a keeper for sure. So good and works on every finish.

I should mentioned I used Bouncer's on some hard plastics and it looks immense. Beads with zero running! 



Scott_VXR said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> So tempted by bouncers....


Thanks Scott. If you still have Arden Blue get it! If you don't like it, sell it on. I think you'll be impressed.



ChrisST said:


> That is a stunning finish.. One of the best I've ever seen on PB, anywhere!!
> 
> Think I might delete my pictures of my old PB ST, that puts my efforts to shame


That's very kind of you to say mate. Thank you very much. 



Trip tdi said:


> That's a gorgeous finish you have achieved there, You've done a great grand job, welldone.


Thanks chap, much appreciated.



CraigQQ said:


> looking good becksy..


Why thank you, i'm sure you would have made light work of the exhuast! :lol:



BigAshD said:


> Great job - that wax looks amazing. Say you're looking for a new glass cleaner - I'm getting on really well with AutoBrite's Crystal (and their ClearVue polish).


Another one to consider mate!  Thanks mate.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - Awesome work Gally :thumb:

This reminds me so much of my 08' focus I had, ( Panther Black ) but all the **** n bits as well.

Paint looks very wet - you could dive in and swim in that. !!


cheers

Jay

:wave:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's turned out brilliant!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

As much as it pains me to say it Mr Gallagher, that is one truely awesome job!

I see you are selling the frp, whats replaceing it?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great work and writeup Kev, I find it interesting how separately we have developed very similar views with respect to quite a few products.

-Definitely iron x over deironizer for speed/effect
-Revive best I've tried outside of trim sealants
-Bouncers is a superb wax. Interesting description as oily; but yes, I definitely know what you mean on the looks. Mines still beading great too!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

whens the cossie write up coming becksy?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work,top write up as well.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow - Awesome work Gally :thumb:
> 
> This reminds me so much of my 08' focus I had, ( Panther Black ) but all the **** n bits as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay, the wax is such a credit to yourself. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone. I'll keep an eye on the durability and beading and report back. 



magpieV6 said:


> As much as it pains me to say it Mr Gallagher, that is one truely awesome job!
> 
> I see you are selling the frp, whats replacing it?


Thanks, Dawny. Much appreciated.

The Frp is indeed going. I'm looking at 3.2 V6 TT's at the moment. Hoping I can secure a Misano Red one soon. Good detailing colour!



-PJB- said:


> Great work and writeup Kev, I find it interesting how separately we have developed very similar views with respect to quite a few products.
> 
> -Definitely iron x over deironizer for speed/effect
> -Revive best I've tried outside of trim sealants
> -Bouncers is a superb wax. Interesting description as oily; but yes, I definitely know what you mean on the looks. Mines still beading great too!!!


Thanks mate, totally agree regards to the products. I'll test bouncer's on some more plastics also. Great finish on them



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thank you Maxi. Means a lot. Pick up some Bouncer's 22 if you haven't already! 



CraigQQ said:


> whens the cossie write up coming becksy?


Next week probably mate. Maybe Monday night. All pictures re-sized and uploaded! 

Sneak peak...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds pretty tasty Kev, you'll have no probs selling the frp!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is that one of the photos I took becks?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> is that one of the photos I took becks?


Lols. That's actually one that I took!

Your pictures just made you look really drunk! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

who said I wasnt? :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

stunning finish fella :thumb:, better make more room in the wax fridge :wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> who said I wasnt? :lol:


Haha! Shame it was dark mate. Could have been doing with the ST weather for the Cosworth after shots!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> stunning finish fella :thumb:, better make more room in the wax fridge :wall:


Thanks mate. It's definitely well worth having in the collection. I believe it's more than a step above some Dodo waxes.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning finish Mr. G, paint looks wet and deep! :thumb: A great wax by the looks of it! 

Thanks for the heads-up on the SV Detail brush! :thumb: My next purchase I think! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments Alan. 

The brush is simply superb. I have 3 now. They definitely need some electrical tape nice and tight around the plastic before first use.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic work Gally!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi Natalie! Thank you very much. 

Look out for my next one next week.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Friendly bump for Bouncer's stunningly good wax. Will update soon with beading pictures.


----------



## gavinhendy (Jan 31, 2012)

that looks awesome


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Superb work mate and great write up :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Really enjoyed the write up and car looks brilliant in the photos. :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice write up and the car looked great with 22 on the paint

Must use mine when the weather improves


----------



## tomwrx (Sep 19, 2010)

thats stunning finish,

amazing shine on it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work and finish on a lovely car, thanks for sharing:thumb: 

I'm half toying with getting the 3m rotary , how does the noise level compare to your DA?


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

lovely color, lovely car ... end result is more then lovely


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. 

Slippy it's not quiet but it's just the same as my old Millwaukee. Definitely quieter than a DA!


----------



## gaz85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just found this thread Gally my car looked epic after this!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Oooo gloosy! Great work and great looking car


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

great finish,would love to try a bouncers wax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

gaz85 said:


> Just found this thread Gally my car looked epic after this!


Thanks Gaz! I love working on that colour. Looked great.


----------

